# Looking at a used truck.



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm looking at a 2001 dodge ram 2500 extended cab 4x4 with the cummins and 5 speed manual transmission. The truck is in excellent condition and only has 92000 miles. I'm just curious what you all think this truck would be worth? It is in very good shape.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmmmmm. I'd probably want to be in the 8-9k range. Assuming it's a southern truck with no rust. I may be way off too.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a one owner and been in Alabama it's whole life. A good friend of mine owns it and it has been well cared for.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a NICE Truck! Steal that one quick!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Around here 8-9K will get you a ragged out cummins with well over a quarter million miles.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

He is asking 15k though. Is that to much? I'm driving it right now he let me use it for the week just so that I could see that it checks out.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

You could try one of the guides. Might put you in the ballpark.

http://www.nada.com/

http://www.edmunds.com/

http://www.kbb.com/


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

If this is to be used as a farm truck and listed for depreciation on your income tax, you might want to consult your CPA concerning purchasing new vs purchasing used farm equipment.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I've looked at those but the good older diesel trucks bring more money than those guides suggest usually. I think it's probably worth the money I'm gonna offer a little less and see if we can make a deal. I'm a sucker for these cummins diesels!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

It's pretty rare to find a 2001 low mileage diesel 3/4 ton 4wd drive truck in that shape. Considering that you know the owner and the history, it sounds like a truck that will give you many years of service.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

In these parts probably 10-12k, nice looking truck.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just buy it!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm thinking around 12k.... One owner....add, low mileage......add, carfax?.....add, tires?...could be an add too....12-14k


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd rather have it as a new one, knowing the history of a vehicle is worth alot in my opinion


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Around $12,000 to $13,000 around here but knowing the truck was well taken care of and that there is no hidden quick fixes it would be worth the extra cash.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

That is a nice pickup! Get the check book out for 13 grand. You might pay a little more then you should, but a new one is 60! You can work on that one. I would suggest putting the newer transfer pump on the engine so you can save the injection pump.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well he will only come down to 14,500. Told him I would think on it tonight. I will probably still end up buying it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Was it one owner? Clean carfax? It's worth every penny of it....


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep one owner and clean carfax.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Buy it and don't look back.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Best deal of all would be if it has the non 53 block in it. Does this truck have a fuel pressure gauge? Its a must have on these engines to avoid the premature demise of the injection pump.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> Best deal of all would be if it has the non 53 block in it. Does this truck have a fuel pressure gauge? Its a must have on these engines to avoid the premature demise of the injection pump.


Yea had a 2001.Had to replace fuel pump and lift pump.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

MT hayer said:


> That is a nice pickup! Get the check book out for 13 grand. You might pay a little more then you should, but a new one is 60! You can work on that one. I would suggest putting the newer transfer pump on the engine so you can save the injection pump.


Theres also a kit you can add to monitor fuel pressure, pressure gets low, red light comes on. Believe the 2001 still uses the VP injection pump and low fuel pressure will kill em rather quick.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Best deal of all would be if it has the non 53 block in it. Does this truck have a fuel pressure gauge? Its a must have on these engines to avoid the premature demise of the injection pump.


With the 53 blocks for the most part if it hasn't cracked yet, it ain't going to. Have 222000 on my 53 block, no problems.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

It doesn't have the 53 block I made sure to check that. It has a little red led light on the left side of steering wheel by the dash, is this the warning light? First thing I was going to do is replace lift pump but it may already have been done I didn't ask.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> It doesn't have the 53 block I made sure to check that. It has a little red led light on the left side of steering wheel by the dash, is this the warning light? First thing I was going to do is replace lift pump but it may already have been done I didn't ask.


You'd have to ask the owner about the light, it was a aftermarket kit, so you could put the light anywhere you wanted.

To anybody else that's looking at a 53 block cummins, if it's getting close to 100,000 miles and ain't cracked yet, it ain't going to, I have a little over 220000 miles on my 53 block and Dad has over 500,000 on his.

Biggest thing on a 53 block, let em warm up before rolling the coal. This article on the 53 block covers it pretty well even though guys on the Cummins forum heavily mod a 53 block with no problems, some up to 700hp. Again, let em warm up.

http://www.cumminsdieselspecs.com/cummins-53-block.html


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

How do you tell if one has a 53 block???????????????????


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

# 53 Block Casting Identification

53 blocks can be identified by a "53" casting number located on the side of the block. The casting number is commonly seen on the passenger side, below the injection pump, although some #53 blocks have the casting number located on the driver side. Cummins identified the problems with the 53 block casting, and as a result # 54 and higher casting number blocks feature increased thickness in the problem areas and an overall stronger block design.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Too late.....it's been sold!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what ur gonna hear ifn you don't go get her......that's a bad feeling


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry been busy cutting hay today! I did buy the truck this morning. I will post some more pics tomorrow I got it cleaned up this afternoon.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rajela said:


> # 53 Block Casting Identification
> 
> 53 blocks can be identified by a "53" casting number located on the side of the block. The casting number is commonly seen on the passenger side, below the injection pump, although some #53 blocks have the casting number located on the driver side. Cummins identified the problems with the 53 block casting, and as a result # 54 and higher casting number blocks feature increased thickness in the problem areas and an overall stronger block design.


5.9 cummins injection pumps are on the left side.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Theres also a kit you can add to monitor fuel pressure, pressure gets low, red light comes on. Believe the 2001 still uses the VP injection pump and low fuel pressure will kill em rather quick.


The lift pump was noted for takeing a crap that pressurized the main fuel pump,and then the main pump would crap out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> The lift pump was noted for takeing a crap that pressurized the main fuel pump,and then the main pump would crap out.


Yup, they'll actually run for awhile with the lift pump non-operational, but very shortly the injection pump also becomes non-operational. Lack of supply pressure from the charge pump equals more heat in the injection pump and less lubrication. The kit I mentioned monitors the charge pressure to the injection pump and lites up the indicator light if the pressure drops below 5psi.

For a stock engine a standard Carter works well, can't remember what I upgraded mine to but it has a built in regulator so the pressure never goes over 15(?)psi and never drops below 10psi. Stock pump couldn't keep up with mine and the warning light and alarm was going off quite often on the Edge unit. Was about double the price of a stock pump but no where near the $750 FASS kit.


----------

